# Solved: "These files can't be opened" - Internet security settings



## squeezin

Hi, 
Im trying to run a script .reg file , but i cant open it because windows keeps blocking it.
I cant figure out how to disable this blocking / security feature.

Windows 7 Ultimate,
IE8

The error message when i try to run or edit the .reg file is as follows:

"These files can't be opened"

Your Internet security settings prevented one or more files from being opened"

Ive tried disabling every bit of security i can possibly think of.... AV, UAC,windows firewall, killed pretty much every possible security option in the IE8, cant even open the .reg file in safe mode,...wtf

I searched for about a hour online, but only found irrelevant things, and mostly having to deal with UAC.


Any ideas?
Thanks for reading.


----------



## MerrillCom

Check this site: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310516

and this one: http://www.mydigitallife.info/2008/...gistry-editor-when-disabled-by-administrator/


----------



## tech-win

Right-click on the .REG file, and click Properties.
Do you see a button named "*Unblock*"?


----------



## squeezin

thanks all, but no luck so far....

Also, there is no "unblock" in any of tabs inside the reg file properties.

Also FYI, its a home workstation with windows 7 ultimate installed from scratch...so theres no admin disabled stuff or OEM mumbo jumbo...

This is really wierd, considering theres quite a few threads about this here there and everywhere, yet no one has a solution... 

If i get time tonight, ill reimage the pc back to the first image with nothing done or installed on it, not even updates. Just bare bones with slipped drivers and thats it....just to make sure it not something that go changed along the way.


----------



## TheOutcaste

When did this start?
have you tried a System Restore to before it started? If System Restore can't restore the system, boot with the Win 7 CD and run System Restore from there.

If that doesn't work, create a new Admin user account.
Download the file again from the new account.
Can you open it now?

If so you can copy your files to the new account.
Fix a corrupted user profile


----------



## squeezin

Sorry for the delay, had some stuff to take care of outta town.

Ill be reimaging the PC later tonight or tomorrow.

ill see if it still does it from a squeeky clean install with no updates, no anything.

Thanks all


----------



## Snuffy1

see if you can change the .ext to txt. then open with word or notepad.


----------



## Cookiegal

Thread reopened at original poster's request in order to post the solution.


----------



## squeezin

Thank You much Cookiegal.

Long story short, when trying to open a file or install an application, a popup would appear and say: 
"These files can't be opened" - Internet security settings

So in my case, i went through everything...all the typical talked about internet explorer security settings, windows firewall, defender...etc. Even re-imaged my drive, same issue....

None of it worked.

*The solution.... shorten the file name.*
Yep, Too long of a file name.....
The file name was way back in a few unzipped directories with long names that i was trying to run, and i guess there's a 260 character max limit before windows dont bother with the file. Or in my case, windows says its security related....

So either try shortening the file and folder names as much as possible, or copy and paste the problem file to a directory that you know has a short name....like the desktop.

Cheers!


----------



## squeezin

Figured I would throw the pics out there since I came across the issue again and was scratching my head...
The bulb popped...took a few min but it did.
Forgot about the stupid character length on the folders and files issue 
Pics are attached of error boxes "These files can't be opened" and the moronic and false reason they cant open.

Note:
I was trying to run the installer from the desktop, not a direct internet download cache and run.... yet it says its says it's IE's security settings affecting it.

AGAIN, SHORTEN THE FOLDERS AND FILE NAMES. THEN TRY TO INSTALL.


----------

